# gccf registering litters online



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im sure im just been thick but i cant find on their saite where you click to reg a litter,it says top right online,but the only online thing i can see is online services and iv been on that and it looked to be for registering a cat not a litter


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I know until I had been sent a code verification by post all I could do was transfer a cat that I had recently bought into my name - I have just had a look and I now have the option on the right hand side of the on line page to register a litter. Before it had verified who I was via code I couldnt see the cats I had bred last year and now I can, I cant remember what I had to click on to get a code sent tho!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> I know until I had been sent a code verification by post all I could do was transfer a cat that I had recently bought into my name - I have just had a look and I now have the option on the right hand side of the on line page to register a litter. Before it had verified who I was via code I couldnt see the cats I had bred last year and now I can, I cant remember what I had to click on to get a code sent tho!


hmm maybe i will have to call them in the morn,thanx.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you have to register for online services then they send you a link - mine was all done via email


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I have just registered for online services and they have sent the code by post!! Although, I think this might be because I have recently moved so there may have been an issue with address verification!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes you defo have to register and they sent you that code ... It's not that clear is it..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i got an email by clicking the online services i didnt see anything about a code ill go re read.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sorted it :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well got my code in post today,not bad pretty snappy :thumbsup:

Love how they have your cats saved to their database so no need to type in all parents/grandparents details :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Only pitfall is you need to *know* the breed numbers for each colour and they are not on the GCCF site you have to buy the code book and its £4.50 so unless you can look up the colour code number you need out of your pedigrees you either need to ring them up for the number you need or buy the book.I cant see why they cant get it all onto their website for us to look up,more money pinching.

But yes i like the online service.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as I know the codes are changing to the EMS system next year, and there is a 1-page PDF which lets you know what they all are.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a link to a website that shows all the codes. Try googling GCCF breed numbers and see what comes up.

You should also have gotten a book with your prefix pack i think.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I have a link to a website that shows all the codes. Try googling GCCF breed numbers and see what comes up.
> 
> You should also have gotten a book with your prefix pack i think.


Hi carly,
i have seen the codes on the site but not each individual ones like for example you have colourpoint = 40. But if you want a blue colourpoint it doesnt tell you the number for it,the woman on the phone says they dont put these on their site and you have to buy a book.

I needed codes for cp and white and blur tabby cp and white there wasnt no where that told me this not that i could find


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> As far as I know the codes are changing to the EMS system next year, and there is a 1-page PDF which lets you know what they all are.


so nothing as of yet?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a look here: Cat Breeds in the UK


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Isn't it the sort of thing breed clubs tend to have on their websites?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Have a look here: Cat Breeds in the UK


yes thats just what i was looking for lynn,celver you how did you know where to find that?

One question how come i cant find the number for a red bi colour in the bsh section?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Isn't it the sort of thing breed clubs tend to have on their websites?


im not sure havoc do they?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> yes thats just what i was looking for lynn,celver you how did you know where to find that?
> 
> One question how come i cant find the number for a red bi colour in the bsh section?


Our friend Mr. Google 
Would red bi colour come under 31 for bi colour and then a letter to indicate which colour? That's how I read it anyway
*31 *	Bi-Colour	self colour + white (non-agouti)	black, blue, chocolate, lilac, sex-linked red or sex-linked cream + white

* These breeds have letters after the main breed number, to indicate the colour.*
copied from the table on the website


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Our friend Mr. Google
> Would red bi colour come under 31 for bi colour and then a letter to indicate which colour? That's how I read it anyway
> *31 *	Bi-Colour	self colour + white (non-agouti)	black, blue, chocolate, lilac, sex-linked red or sex-linked cream + white
> 
> ...


sort of getting it,but how do you figure out what letter? so i need the letter for red where does it shown you that?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

would 31 d be a red bi colour?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Isn't it the sort of thing breed clubs tend to have on their websites?
> 
> im not sure havoc do they?


Mine does. As you've found general lists aren't always comprehensive whereas breed clubs know their own breed inside out and backwards way round


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yes yes its 31d whoop iv figured it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes 'd' found it here for you: BSH Breed Standard


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Mine does. As you've found general lists aren't always comprehensive whereas breed clubs know their own breed inside out and backwards way round


ah i never knew.


lymorelynn said:


> Yes 'd' found it here for you: BSH Breed Standard


thanx lynn you know it wouldnt hurt gccf to point me in this direction,but then they wouldnt make the £4.50 would they .

Well anyway yes i love the online reg make it soo much easier when they have all your cats already listed great stuff that.i like how you can put the kittens microchip numbers in too as we chip all our kittens,its sort of acts like dna i guess so no dodgy goings on can take place.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> it wouldnt hurt gccf to point me in this direction


You'd think so wouldn't you. Person on the end of the phone has to have the knowledge to answer your query though and they don't. They're just admin, no different to any other call centre these days but without the targets for customer satisfaction. I don't believe they don't have the information, whoever answered your call just couldn't be bothered and I think it's disgusting.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> You'd think so wouldn't you. Person on the end of the phone has to have the knowledge to answer your query though and they don't. They're just admin, no different to any other call centre these days but without the targets for customer satisfaction. I don't believe they don't have the information, whoever answered your call just couldn't be bothered and I think it's disgusting.


your right there my 1st call to them today i was told to ring back in 5 mins as the bsh lady was on dinner break,i pushed her a little more and she got me the breed number i was looking for so basically she couldnt be bothered like you say.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

And who pays their wages?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Ours are all volunteers, and helpful. My years on the committee we tried to answer things quickly as possible and help as much as we could, passing it on to someone else if needed. Most things done by email or text though, not many by phone.

We thankfully don't use breed codes and numbers here, they did many years ago apparently then went with just the actual names.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have just registered Rosie's litter online .. Quickest £95 I have spent


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I registered a litter a few weeks ago. Really quick to register, really quick to pay and I was really impressed when registrations came in the post a few days later.


Long live online registering :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I have just registered Rosie's litter online .. Quickest £95 I have spent


you need your prefix rach will be alot cheaper mine cost £9 per kitten then an extra £5 per litter i registered 2 litters a total of 8 kittens so that equals £82


sharon_gurney said:


> I registered a litter a few weeks ago. Really quick to register, really quick to pay and I was really impressed when registrations came in the post a few days later.
> 
> Long live online registering :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Glad its quick as these are ready to leave after next week.I knew it would be easy to pay that doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

That quick .. I was impressed with it .... Apart from the .... Enter breed number if you know it ... I didnt at the time so hit return, only to be told you need to enter it ... WHAT .... But apart from that its good


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> That quick .. I was impressed with it .... Apart from the .... Enter breed number if you know it ... I didnt at the time so hit return, only to be told you need to enter it ... WHAT .... But apart from that its good


yeah i noticed that too.Did you find breed number easy enough..did you register a certain someone active?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> yeah i noticed that too.Did you find breed number easy enough..did you register a certain someone active?


Yeah ... I google them... Cannot really do wrong with this litters

Yes I have registered Blue Cream active... Eeekkkkkk. But I will bring her over to you after first jabs ... If that's still ok .... She is looking good and it's nice to have a mix in my program ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yeah ... I google them... Cannot really do wrong with this litters
> 
> Yes I have registered Blue Cream active... Eeekkkkkk. But I will bring her over to you after first jabs ... If that's still ok .... She is looking good and it's nice to have a mix in my program ...


Yes she will be good for self mating or cp matings.Id like another self for cadbury.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> yeah i noticed that too.Did you find breed number easy enough..did you register a certain someone active?


Yeah ... I google them... Cannot really do wrong with this litters

Yes I have registered Blue Cream active... Eeekkkkkk. But I will bring her over to you after first jabs ... If that's still ok .... She is looking good and it's nice to have a mix in my program ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Blame saffy .... Jumping all over. Lol .... Re-post lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Blame saffy .... Jumping all over. Lol .... Re-post lol


i weighed rest of the kittens last night iv got 2 that are 1700g round about at 12 week :thumbup: there all above though  got one really nice tabby bi point male..no good for yours though related!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> i weighed rest of the kittens last night iv got 2 that are 1700g round about at 12 week :thumbup: there all above though  got one really nice tabby bi point male..no good for yours though related!


Wow ... Massive ... That billy is giving chunky babas ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Wow ... Massive ... That billy is giving chunky babas ...


The raw does wonders! I right want to keep the blue tabby bi point male but i wouldnt have enough work for him but ooh hes nice.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> The raw does wonders! I right want to keep the blue tabby bi point male but i wouldnt have enough work for him but ooh hes nice.


You cannot keep them all lol .. You still thinking of keeping the bi girl ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh love the names you picked for them ..... Made me feel I bit peckish lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> You cannot keep them all lol .. You still thinking of keeping the bi girl ...


yep i am shes bigger than the boys her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh love the names you picked for them ..... Made me feel I bit peckish lol


haha cheers lol i know iv just said to OH im starving.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> haha cheers lol i know iv just said to OH im starving.


Lol .... I could just tuck into a KFC ...

Just noticed the time ... Too late

Pillow and ear plug time for me ... Laters ... X


----------

